# Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf



## ErFurtwanglert

Alright, let's do this for real. DITTERSDORF THREAD EXTRAVAGANZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Did you know he wrote more symphonies than Haydn? 120 of them, according to wikipedia. I am a fan of his double-bass concerti, his harp concerto and his first four symphonies. I see that he also wrote a good amount of opera, but I have never heard any.


----------



## jurianbai

I remember him as a guy who jammed together with Haydn,Mozart and Vanhal in a string quartet session. But never heard works by him although I am sure will like since his day is my favorite classical era. But here the link to start with beside the one in wiki.

http://www.mozartforum.com/Contemporary Pages/Dittersdorf Contemp.htm


----------



## PostMinimalist

The scourge of double bass players the world over!


----------



## clavichorder

He wrote three fantastic symphonies on this disc that I highly recommend. http://www.amazon.com/Dittersdorf-Sinfonia-major-flat/dp/B000JVSVGA

Unfortunately there is no way to sample there, so email at [email protected] me if you really want to hear symphonies that could hold a candle to Haydn and have there own little something. I can send 25 mb files and all the Dittersdorf movements are well within that range. You really get something out of them if you accept them for what they are, solid classical era pieces.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

I can't recall another composer who wrote Sinfonias on Ovid's Metamorphoses! The opening movement to his Sinfonia No 6 in D minor is worth three and a half minutes of anyone's time  

His autobiography iis reputed to be worth reading - has anyone on the forum done so?


----------



## hreichgott

https://archive.org/details/autobiographyofk00dittuoft


----------



## Novelette

The Rondo of his Harp Concerto is so cheerful that I can only describe it as simpering.

Everything else of his that I've heard has been quite impressive. Yet another great composer who ill deserves his/her obscurity.


----------



## Jos

Just listened to the double bass concert but can't relate to the praise in the previous posts. I found it clumsy at best. Maybe the rendition I have is poor, or, more likely, it's me...
Quote from the linernotes:
"François Auguste Gevaert flatly declares ......that one could put up with the double-bass as a concertinstrument once in a while, only thanks to the extraordinary talent of a virtuoso". Not sure if this was archieved here....

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## hpowders

Hey Karl! With a name like that did you get bullied a lot at school? Just curious.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

hpowders said:


> Hey Karl! With a name like that did you get bullied a lot at school? Just curious.


Huh? Is there something that is lost in translation there?


----------



## John Kiunke

Headphone Hermit said:


> His autobiography iis reputed to be worth reading - has anyone on the forum done so?


YES!!! It is WELL worth it! (And only about $10)


----------



## John Kiunke

His oratorio Esther is very good, you can find it on Spotify. His autobiography is well worth a read.


----------



## Pugg

His music is just wonderful, maybe not the high intelligence as some other but good it is.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

clavichorder said:


> He wrote three fantastic symphonies on this disc that I highly recommend. http://www.amazon.com/Dittersdorf-Sinfonia-major-flat/dp/B000JVSVGA
> 
> Unfortunately there is no way to sample there, so email at [email protected] me if you really want to hear symphonies that could hold a candle to Haydn and have there own little something. I can send 25 mb files and all the Dittersdorf movements are well within that range. You really get something out of them if you accept them for what they are, solid classical era pieces.


This album is on spotify.


----------



## Pugg

John Kiunke said:


> His oratorio Esther is very good, you can find it on Spotify. His autobiography is well worth a read.


Pity that's it's just alone on Spotify, do not have a account.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> Pity that's it's just alone on Spotify, do not have a account.


Deezer a french music company like spotify has his music.


----------

